

Torvalds father says his son was asked by the NSA to add a backdoor into linux - Beldur
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkpIddQ8m2s&feature=youtu.be&t=3h8m58s

======
byjove
Stop being stupid. We all saw the same linuxcon interview: HE WAS JOKING.

~~~
aclevernickname
Interesting. His father clearly thought he was telling the truth. did you
watch the video? Seems the found it important enough to bring up to the EU
when giving testimony about mass surveillance.

~~~
byjove
Here is the referenced interview (by his father and everyone else):
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84Sx0E13gAo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84Sx0E13gAo)

~~~
aclevernickname
Just to reiterate, are you saying that Linus' father doesn't understand his
son, and misinterpreted a "joke" to be something serious enough to provide
testimony about in EU parliament?

~~~
byjove
Being "Linus's father" doesn't mean they are telepathically linked. He was
referencing the comments in that video, not privileged insider knowledge.

~~~
aclevernickname
so then, your answer is "Yes. I am saying that Linus' father doesn't
understand his son, and that he misinterpreted a "joke" to be something
serious enough to provide testimony about in EU parliament."

